# B.A.N.G. 2018 Tournament Schedule



## tinboat (Dec 10, 2017)

Tournament Dates
1.	January 27, 2018 – Hollis Q. Lathem 8 a.m. – 3:30 p.m.
2.	February 17, 2018 – Lake Lanier (Bald Ridge) safelight – 3:30 p.m.
3.	March 17, 2018 – Rocky Mountain safelight – 3:30 p.m.
4.	April 7, 2018 – Carters Re-Reg safelight – 3:30 p .m.
5.	May 12, 2018 – Hickory Log safelight – 3:30 p.m.
6.	June 2, 2018 – Hollis Q. Lathem 8 a.m. – 3 p.m.
7.	July 14, 2018 – Hollis Q. Lathem 8a.m. – 1 p.m.


----------



## tinboat (Mar 26, 2018)

updated


----------

